# Game 20: Heat @ Cavs (12/2/10 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, December 2, 2010 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I cant even imagine the atmosphere that will be in that arena tomorrow. It'd be great if the Heat were able to get off to a fast start and somewhat silence that crowd.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I just hope that they let them play and there's no shenanigans that stop the game from being played.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is probably sacrilege in here but if the Cavs win maybe there will be some semblance of people moving on from that situation.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Eventually the team will beat his team, and eventually the fans will move on. I just hope the former isn't the case today.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

It's time for this team's balls to drop. Let's whip some Cleveland ass tonight! Let's Go Heat!!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont know what to expect from Cleveland fans. yell, curse and make all the noise you want but dont go overboard. A win here would be nice.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Something memorable will happen tonight and lines will be crossed.

Cleveland is a trash city, but we all know that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm hoping nothing stupid happens. LBJ disrespected the city, but I hope there's not just one nutjob out there....

Hoping we play with absolute intensity and shut the crowd out early. We've been playing well lately, lets hope it continues.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Cavs fans.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit man change your avatar and signature! NSFW!

Damn you TNT with that "highlights" montage of our screw ups


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Dammit man change your avatar and signature! NSFW!
> 
> Damn you TNT with that "highlights" montage of our screw ups


Uh pass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont make me drop the hammer...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami has nothing to gain and everything to lose in this one. Win, no matter by how much, and its expected. Lose and everything will be nitpicked to death.

Gotta come out ready from the start and get on them early.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Dont make me drop the hammer...


For what, non-nude images of women? A poster named Gio had girls making out on here for like an entire season lol.

If my avy isn't "suitable for work" than neither is you being on this board. Do work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron did the powder throw. Knew he would. Dont know why people thought he wouldnt.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Let's Go Heat!
Let's Go Heat!
Let's Go Heat!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Better dominate Lebron, make these lame ass fans lose their voice from booing not cheering.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I always thought the powder throw was kind of stupid, but that one had some STANK on it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Wade!

This arena is crazy loud. Gotta give the Cavs fans credit for their passion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ hits the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We look a bit off to start. Cavs playing uptempo. Arroyo jacking waaaaay too much.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> For what, non-nude images of women? *A poster named Gio had girls making out on here for like an entire season lol*.
> 
> If my avy isn't "suitable for work" than neither is you being on this board. Do work.


i see some of you miss my old avy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Early on, it looks like Hickson is on his way to going Okafor/Millsap/Chandler/Bass on us.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

anyone ever notice arroyo can't defend, dribble, pass or shoot? wide open shots too, this guy is useless. put in chalmers already


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Love you Arroyo, but wtf?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh getting his way with Jamison. Wasnt the case when Varejao was in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 straight points by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving seeing LBJ take it to the haters. That drive was sick.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

go team go


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely a crazy atmosphere, but a notch below Boston's crowd in the season opener. That was just crazy.

Of course though, Boston is a better team which adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan hits that J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad foul by Mario. Just horrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gibson would be the perfect PG on this team.

31-23 Miami after 1

Great end to the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is on triple double watch. 10/4/5 so far.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wonder how many of these fans will be at the browns/phins game, hopefully they get punched in the mouth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio, again, terrible foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

another dumb foul by Mario. Either foul hard or get the hell out of the way.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF MARIO!? Patrick Beverley doesn't do that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Joel...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel cant help himself. He needs to embarass himself at minimum once per game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Joel!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel dropping dimes! hahaha


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Yo Juwan is good Lol


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hahahahhahaha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How bout Joel with 5 boards?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario for 3333


PBev doesn't do that, either..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Take away the bad offensive interference and Joel is playing very well. 5 rebounds and a bunch of challenged shots in 12 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj 3333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the smooth J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2CB for the J


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Take away the bad offensive interference and Joel is playing very well. 5 rebounds and a bunch of challenged shots in 12 minutes.


I hope he keeps it up. as much as he sucks on offense, i like a guy that can challenge shots and hustles on the other end.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade County said:


> LBJ2CB for the J


i feel like were talking in code.

DW2RioFTW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cavs shooting just 31%.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The announcers can **** off. Stop talking **** about them not playing together. It's working tonight. Why change it? Go suck a fat one Steve Kerr.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gio - blame W2B - his fault for starting it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOOOOL Smithi :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Combined, LBJ and Wade are at 25points, 9rebounds, 9assists on 10-19 shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And this was why I thought Miami had nothing to gain from this over hyped game..

"Miami is just too much for Cleveland"

"Miami has been great against the sub .500 teams"

"Miami looks good only when either Lebron or Wade are out of the game"

Everything gets nitpicked. I miss Eric and Tony


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> The announcers can **** off. Stop talking **** about them not playing together. It's working tonight. Why change it? Go suck a fat one Steve Kerr.


yep...a nice, fat cock.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Steve Kerr doesn't suck cock. Only choad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade got low on that drive. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We'rte playing very well tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now nitpicking Lebron talking to the Cavs bench. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad foul Dwyane. You should know better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Miami's committed some dumb fouls tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good half. Did exactly what we needed to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

59-40 Miami at the half

Couldnt ask for a better half. Held close and weathered the crowd's early momentum, then start pulling away.

Cavs shooting 29% to Miami's 52%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Funny tweet from Sedano


> SedanoShow Reggie Miller thinks Heat will win championships b/c of supporting players. Now, it all makes sense. It wasn't his fault Indiana never won


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel has been pretty good tonight


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron James is mind fricking the Cavaliers bench.

Cruelty.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Funny tweet from Sedano


I LOL'd at Reggie talking about attacking the paint, which is something Reggie never did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Joel has been pretty good tonight


That Magic-like pass was so unexpected :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Now nitpicking Lebron talking to the Cavs bench. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Great picture.

How great would an early season Heat 3rd quarter look right now? Hopefully we can bring those back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pissweak foul there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopw bout that chemistry Kerr you asshat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very nice start to the 2nd half. Good to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 16/5/5

Lebron with 18/6/4

2 triple doubles. Make it happen, Wade and Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No letups. Lets crush Dan Gilbert and his organisation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats bullcrap.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wat a shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ hits another long J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ breaking hearts tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cavs fans chanting stupid **** while Miami just continues to march right on.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Didn't Scottie Pippen win 6 championships?

I'm not insulted.

You suck Cavs.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This Scottie Pippen chant is such fail


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the and1

Love this running game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aaaaaand 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 games in a row Wade uses glass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we are rolling right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 33333

6-6 in the quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ for the and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ shutting the haters DAAAAAAAAAAAOWN


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is delicious


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

STFU Reggie! 

Good lord, he is horrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> This is delicious


Delicious is the only word to describe this.

Buuuurns don't it Cleveland!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This whole game has been about shutting up the haters. Need to play like this more often! Ha.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lebron is just destroying the cavs so easily. This look like the way Jordan mostly did to the cavs. This Scottie Pippen chant is actually funny but at the same time If Lebron is like Pippen then so what. Pippen was one of the greats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is on fire from mid range


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the and1.

He's now beating the life out of Cleveland. Jeez :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Lebron :rofl:

How did he hit that?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron unconscious lol


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ, get ur 40 then sit down or the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

95-65 Miami after 3

Lebron :worthy:

Cleveland- Sorry? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with 24pts on 10-12 shooting in the 3rd. Amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat could learn a thing or two about in arena atmosphere from the Cavs.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel scores from close to the basket!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's been nice watching Lebron this year, but this is the first time we have seen Lebron two time ****ing mvp James


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> It's been nice watching Lebron this year, but this is the first time we have seen Lebron two time ****ing mvp James


Was thinking the same. Something definitely clicked with him. Wade not completely sucking may have something do with it as well.



> WindhorstESPN Things are getting bad in the third deck here.


Hope they're able to keep control of things over there.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Watch that video! Worth it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333

Wade now 1 rebound and 1 assist away from a triple double


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Bosh done for the night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333

his 5th on the night


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ rules


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Reggie Miller is a dummy. Most annoying thing about this game by far.


Wonder if the Heat will send Lebron to the locker room early?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bring the Three Kings back in and stomp on these guys' throats. Don't let them make it look respectable. Screw that weak crap. I want them back in the game. Let's kill these losers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why didnt TNT put Fratello on this telecast instead of Reggie? He is annoying as hell.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im LOVING this.

Step on their throats. Crush em.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Reggie Miller is trending on twitter. Guess everyone's annoyed with him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 118-90

I know its a cliche, but this was a very nice, team-building win. 

Lebron was POTG :king:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now his post game comments are nitpicked. Un****ingbelievable :nonono:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Embrace the dark side


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Embrace the dark side


Lebron may have done that tonight once you saw him bopping his head to the chants of "Akron hates you"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Long live the King, baby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No tweets during the game from Woj or Simmons. Shocked


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What did Reggie say? I missed the game 

I'm glad that we didn't choke against Cavs and I hope we keep rolling. We are on a winning streak. Let's just hope this is for real and it will translate against top teams as well. I think we are good a stumping the bad teams but we choke against good teams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What didnt Reggie say is the better question. It was 48 minutes of unrelenting annoyance.



> PDcavsinsider In non-#LeBron news, Heat guard Eddie House wanted to talk to Daniel Gibson post-game. Had to be talked out of it by security, teammates.


I wonder what was said? Eddie was only in the game for a short time before they started in on each other.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Loving my new avy. Great game tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lulz at EH.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha where are Jason Whitlock, Wojo, and Simmons? They were all twittering like crazy before the game. Nothing after. Just crickets. Simmons has been all over the place this week saying the Cavs were going to blow the Heat out, and how Lebron would choke in the big moment--couldn't have been more wrong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Lebatard tweeted about what their articles will be about tomorrow 


> LeBatardShow Dan LeBatard Show
> Whitlock: Choker LeBron fails to score in 4th qrtr. Wojnarowski: LeBron left toilet seat up at halftime. Simmons: Bird would have scored 40


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

**** my school for only having like 8 channels. I missed the fun.

Can't find a video of the opening reaction anywhere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron had to take to his twitter to defend what he said in the post game...


> Did a post game interview with Craig Sager and I mentioned "Greatness" and I didn't mean my self individually, I meant to say US as a TEAM working towards "Greatness". Anyways Great Team Win for US tonight!





Floods said:


> **** my school for only having like 8 channels. I missed the fun.
> 
> Can't find a video of the opening reaction anywhere.


You looking for video of when he was introduced in the starting lineup? If so, here's a short clip of that

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7kYHH5C__I


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

For those that want to watch the post game press conference of Lebron, Wade and Chris, here it is


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> For those that want to watch the post game press conference of Lebron, Wade and Chris, here it is


watch between 1:00 and 1:15. i love their reaction when the reporter mentioned Lebron had 0 turnovers. As if to say "wow, no TO's?!" Bosh, lol.

edit:

and again at the 4:13 mark, after Wade and Bosh sitting there, looking bored with all the media attention and questions going to Lebron--He asks them "Wassup guys? you guys alright?". lol You can tell those 3 like to clown around when they're together.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

For all the ball sharing issues, you can't say those three guys, especially Wade and Lebron don't have a lot of love for one another. They'll get everything figured out and jokers like Simmons will have egg on their face.

Thought this game was huge in terms of team unity. Everyone came together to step up and get a win for one of their own. It's crazy what a difference a week makes(or what a difference playing bad teams makes).


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> You looking for video of when he was introduced in the starting lineup? If so, here's a short clip of that
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7kYHH5C__I


try this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra9khT-U8fI

Im shocked i found this vid first than W2B!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is your new wallpaper.










http://cl.ly/1k0W2H0x0H443331041V


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Lebatard tweeted about what their articles will be about tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, that is so weak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Wow, that is so weak.


Maybe the 1st 2, but I could have definitely seen Simmons tweeting something like that


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

myst said:


> Here is your new wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Count the number of middle fingers, thumb downs, frowns, etc. Those are NOT fans, those people have a plantation owner mentality.

I have been saying, I hope the people like Reggie Miller make fun of them while they can because it is going to be brutal when they get it together. I do believe they are on their way; that win HAD to feel good.

Again, thanks for the background shot. NOTE: Check out the guy in the orange sweater with his arms crossed. LOL.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The LeBrunster James


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Count the number of middle fingers, thumb downs, frowns, etc. Those are NOT fans, those people have a plantation owner mentality.
> 
> ...


The guy in the orange sweater is my favorite.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

myst said:


> The guy in the orange sweater is my favorite.


The blonde in the red jersey is mine


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

If 99% of those people with their middle fingers up saw Bron in the streets they'd drop down to their knees and suck his **** if he let them.. Hence their taking photos..

It would have been cooler if the cavs fans turned around while he did it


----------

